# [By Demand] June 2008 7th Anniversary Special



## FatBeing (Apr 23, 2008)

Demand away!


----------



## ThinkFree (Apr 23, 2008)

Why waste time demanding content for DVD? Last three DVDs that I got with DIGIT didn't work at all.


----------



## clmlbx (Apr 23, 2008)

^^ buddy u should have complaint and u would have got a replacement .

cyberlink power dvd 8
latest divx player
xp sp3
spybot search and destroy :- latest
klite codec full
winrar

some great hollywood movies .........no bollywood movie

will list more


----------



## j1n M@tt (Apr 23, 2008)

It happens b'coz the Disk jewel case is of poor quality. I always gets the disk displaced from its lock hold of the case for the mag. which I buy for my book stall. 

So DIGIT Team, plz remove the case and provide simple round-type small plastic cases which can hold a single DVD, which also reduces the cost.


----------



## saqib_khan (Apr 24, 2008)

Please no bollywood movies.
A good fasttrack on any programming language like vb, c, java, etc
And ofcourse working DVDs(Most of ur DVDs doesn't work)


----------



## Pathik (Apr 24, 2008)

Hardy Heron


----------



## ThinkFree (Apr 24, 2008)

clmlbx said:


> ^^ buddy u should have complaint and u would have got a replacement .



What if I receive faulty DVD even after complaining? That has been the case for me.


----------



## New (Apr 24, 2008)

XP SP 3 and lots of free softwares..No movies please....


----------



## ico (Apr 24, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Hardy Heron


Yeah, and that too the DVD image........

Microsoft Windows XP SP-3.........


----------



## nitinm (Apr 24, 2008)

lots of small games, antivirus and please include this time the plastic cases which you people dont provide on Anniversay
the round cd covers are hard enough to spoil the dvd, those who are buying the digit will know the value of these plastic jewel cases. which you normally provide.


----------



## Hitboxx (Apr 24, 2008)

asnvin said:


> What if I receive faulty DVD even after complaining? That has been the case for me.


When you end up at this road, there is also a phone number given in the mag complaint section if I remember correctly, a simple phone call will fix problems most of the time.

And people, instead of complaining here about the previous contents, just as the OP says, demand away, please!!


----------



## kumarmohit (Apr 24, 2008)

*Hey Digit People, Include the SP3 ISO in the DVD for June if you are not done with the discs yet!*

And crazy as this may sound, can you strike a deal with the people who made Agni, the mallika arora game adn include it. It would be great PR for them if you can. And we would be happy to have an indian game for a change, even though it might end up toturing us. 
If that is not possible, try to include its demo version. 

If possible try to include Fedora 9 though this can be discounted considering that it would be released on may 13.


----------



## clmlbx (Apr 24, 2008)

*Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Feature Pack Refresh*


----------



## goodperson (Apr 24, 2008)

I really want Fast Track to Photoshop
I missed the issue in 06, and I've heard it's a good way to learn Photoshop.
(If its not possible to make a Fast Track copy, please include this guide to photoshop in the cd or dvd)

I also want some software which converts my Java programming code into an executable (.exe) file.

I would like some information on Java programming, especially GUI.


----------



## casanova (Apr 25, 2008)

Themes for Vista
SP3 for Windows XP
TuneUp Utilities 2008
Portable Apps. I would really love if you integrate it with the launcher. 1 Click and boom 
Sidebar Gadgets
PDFs for Digit and Fasttrack since June-2007
Freewares, freewares ..
Templates for Office 2007

Instead of those Ashampoo bundles, can we get a KIS bundle. 

7 DVDs - It is the 7th anniversary special - The Seven Wonders 

Jodha Akbar - If you plan to give out a movie


----------



## rishitells (Apr 25, 2008)

Here are the "Demands"

1. Fast Track To Animation.

2. Windows XP Customization Utilities- Icons, Themes, Crystal XP Themes, Stylish & All Category Fonts.

3. Some Free Albums of Peaceful & Fresh Music - Like - "Samadhi". If Possible, Indian Classical Music. We are bored of those Rock & JaZZ Albums.

4. A Complete Article on "LINUX" including software installation , internet connection, linux customization etc... & include Linux Resources- Themes, Fonts, Icon Packagers, useful freewares & utilities. 

5. If you are giving movie DVDs Then give- "Taare Jammen Par" or "Jodhaa Akbar".

6. Motherboard & Processor Shootout in this isuue Please! Tell us What's up in this category & what about core 2 quad.

7. Since this is the seventh anniversary, include DVDs like december issue related to every topic l- Gaming, Computing, Personal Tech, Linux etc....

    At last, Congratulations on your 7th Anniversary!!!


----------



## Ron (Apr 25, 2008)

1. Fast Track TO *C/C++*
2. PLs Provide Freewares..........Only *Free Softwares *in the DVD


----------



## nvidia (Apr 25, 2008)

FT to 7 different programming languages(in 7 different books) and name it 7 wonders of the world...


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 25, 2008)

nvidia said:


> FT to 7 different programming languages(in 7 different books) and name it 7 wonders of the world...


+1


----------



## darkknight (Apr 26, 2008)

A 3d Game Development Programme(Full version) + open source fighting games from sourceforge.net

You can dedicate this issue to sourceforge.net softwares there are tons of full and free software there


----------



## Riteshonline (Apr 27, 2008)

First Of all  *A GOOD QUALITY DVD*
then#
Adobe Creative Suite 3 Master Collection             ---
Microsoft visual Studio 2008 Professional Edition        |
Microsoft Visual Studio 2005 Professional Edition         |
Visual C And C++ Latest Edition                                |
XNA GAME STUDIO 2.0                                             |
Microsoft Expression Studio                                       |  *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/36.gif
Windows Xp SP3                                                    |
Windows Vista SP1                                                |
Digit IN PDF Contine from Last ......                         |
                                                                    ---
I think it's Enough for this time!!!!
I will Contiue my Demand later!!!!!!!!!*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/103.gif


----------



## amitskale (Apr 27, 2008)

Give some good HTML editors.

Regards,
Amit.


----------



## trublu (Apr 28, 2008)

Hardy Heron.Give its iso on the dvd and PLEAAASSSEE,don't integrate it into the dvd!!


----------



## pizzapuff (Apr 29, 2008)

Crysis with the new patch? or some videos of the same. I wanna practice for vixture.


----------



## topgear (Apr 30, 2008)

*>>>>>> Wish List For June 2008 Special Issue <<<<<<<<<<*

*First of all A game DVD with all latest (2006-2008) games patches only*

AVG Anti-Virus Free 8.0.100a1295

Ad-Aware 2007 Free 7.0.2.7 (Updated)

Foxit Reader 2.3 Build 2822
*Nero LINUX 3.5.0.1.*

WinDVD Plus 9.0

PowerDVD 8.0

VideoChimeraHome 1.955 Beta

Microsoft Windows Search for Windows Vista 4.0 Preview
Microsoft Windows Search for Windows Xp 4.0 Preview

Microsoft Deployment Toolkit 2008 4.1

PC-BSD 1.5.1
Based on FreeBSD 6-STABLE with an improved installer and new Network Manager


Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) - For Ubuntu Fanboys 

SLAX 6.0.6 - Bootable CD containing the Linux operating system

openSUSE 11.0 Beta 1 - if it comes to final

*MediaPortal 1.0.0.0 RC1* - Turns your PC in a very advanced Multi-Media Center / HTPC

RealPlayer for Windows 11.0.0.446

MediaCoder 0.6.1.4098

a-squared Free 3.5.0.11

Construct 0.94.3 - Easily create DirectX 9 games and applications

Google Earth for Windows 4.3.7191 Beta

Notepad++ 4.8.5

GermaniX Transcoder 5.0.0.733 Beta 4

Microsoft Forefront Code Name 'Stirling' Beta
Integrated security system with comprehensive, coordinated protection that makes security easier to manage and control

Microsoft Malicious Software Removal Tool 1.40

Wireshark for Windows 1.00

*A detailed printer review &
yes !Provide good quality dvd's only*


----------



## clmlbx (May 2, 2008)

Fast Track to Java


----------



## varun_ag (May 2, 2008)

*** A WORKING DVD ***
Thats it !!!!


----------



## phuchungbhutia (May 3, 2008)

+1 for that


----------



## Riteshonline (May 3, 2008)

*Welcome back Guies!!!!!!!!!!*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/113.gif


Continue My Demand!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

CyberLink DVD Suite 6.0 Ultra
Company Of Heroes Demo
Review For Sony Playstation Portable Pleeeaaaassssseeeee!!!!!!!!*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/63.gif
Fast Track to Visual Studio
*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/113.gif

To BE Continue!!!!!!!!
*


----------



## mjacobin (May 3, 2008)

I still remember the december edition a lot off demo version of servers were included. Again i want same kind of pack but this time include 7 DVD. Lets have a lot of  fast track on all programming language in soft copy and somethings on managemnt of IT department Articles and if you want divided it into different magazines like last time.


----------



## utsav (May 4, 2008)

I only want all the dvds working and a bunch of symbian ,uiq and windows mobile apps.


----------



## j_h (May 4, 2008)

*UBUNTU 8.04 *


----------



## rishitells (May 4, 2008)

Obviously....

UBUNTU 8.04 DVD!!!!


----------



## tipra.wicked (May 4, 2008)

world of padman plzzzzzz
*www.worldofpadman.com/

and the patch also


----------



## topgear (May 4, 2008)

I think you guys don't need to demand for that coz they will provide the UBUNTU 8.04 DVD anyway


----------



## threeonethree (May 5, 2008)

*please do not provide ubuntu 8.04 as it can be easily be delivered to your home for free! instead of that , provide lots and lots of good and free packages for ubuntu! all kinds of software! so people who dont have good internet speed can install them.. you can provide latest nvidia/ ati drivers.. gstreamer plugins , some programming tools like geany + some great free games like battle for wesnoth etc.. ( i played it and i love it .. one of my favourite games and i have played on every console + most of windows games) 

*rangit.com/software/top-8-linux-games-of-2007/

REMEMBER: applications are very important.. so please DONT forget to provide PACKAGES! 

personally i will shave my head if you manage to provide a complete ubuntu repo on the dvd.. i love my hair and i know you cant do that..

 .. try to cover compiz fusion.. compare it with windows aero . give some easy to use guides on how to connect bsnl /airtel/ sify connection on linux.. bash every company other than BSNL/MTNL for not giving us usable broadband.. especially sify..

try to  provide some other linux distros.. most probably linux mints latest version.. as it is based on ubuntu and has all the codecs etc pre installed it will be easy for indian users with no broadband to use it .. you can also provide latest versions of small distros like puppy, slax, dsl etc..

provide a FT on programming(c, c++ or whatever you want) .. you havent provided one  yet..*


----------



## darkknight (May 5, 2008)

Remember a few ago you gave a dvd of 500 freewares U can do that again as 1000 freewares from SourceForge.net


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 5, 2008)

j1n M@tt said:


> It happens b'coz the Disk jewel case is of poor quality. I always gets the disk displaced from its lock hold of the case for the mag. which I buy for my book stall.
> 
> So DIGIT Team, plz remove the case and provide simple round-type small plastic cases which can hold a single DVD, which also reduces the cost.



+1


----------



## j_h (May 5, 2008)

threeonethree said:


> *please do not provide ubuntu 8.04 as it can be easily be delivered to your home for free! instead of that , provide lots and lots of good and free packages for ubuntu! all kinds of software! so people who dont have good internet speed can install them.. you can provide latest nvidia/ ati drivers.. gstreamer plugins , some programming tools like geany + some great free games like battle for wesnoth etc.. ( i played it and i love it .. one of my favourite games and i have played on every console + most of windows games)
> 
> *rangit.com/software/top-8-linux-games-of-2007/
> 
> ...



i dont think they give out dvds for free. also it takes a more than a month to reach you. dont try to spoil it for the rest of us man.


----------



## threeonethree (May 5, 2008)

i have a lot of experience with linux distros given by digit.. and ALL and i mean ALL of my experiences are negative.. i think it will be better if they provide us packages instead of the distro..

and whats the difference with the ubuntu dvd and ubuntu cd when you have all the packages installed?

also ubuntu 8.04 is currently buggy and if you order it , and by the time it reaches you next month the bugs will be less..  i dont want the old linux experience with digit ie outdated / non working distros with no drivers/ application software to install .. if people had that kind of bandwidth  to install all drivers + updates + apps then they could have downloaded the distro too..


but if you really want to provide a good and big cutting edge distro with everything installed .. *provide sabayon dvd*

*www.sabayonlinux.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=60&t=12963

wait till 3.5

*screenshots*
*www.sabayonlinux.org/mod/screenshots/



> Distribution features:
> This is a beta release.
> Entropy Binary Package Managing infrastructure 0.12.24.13 (our pre-Release_Candidate binary package manager):
> - Sabayon Linux Online Repository Browser now at 6500 packages per architecture
> ...


----------



## depolo08 (May 7, 2008)

A complete system buyer's guide... for all three budget sizes. With atleast 2 options for every category. It would be a great way to fill up the pages in the Anniversary Issue!


----------



## goyavishal (May 7, 2008)

Ubuntu 8.04 Hardy Heron
I think this is must to include being the most pref linux and has just launched the new version. I thought it will be included in this edition but alas I would have to wait till next edition.


----------



## monkey (May 7, 2008)

*Windows XP SP3 ISO*


----------



## neerajvohra (May 8, 2008)

complete guide for the symbian phones..
reviews of all the n series handsets of nokia


----------



## b.paarthasarathy (May 9, 2008)

PROVIDE SOFTWAREZ WITH CRACK AND KEYGEN...... LOLZ


----------



## kumarmohit (May 10, 2008)

^^^ Was this a joke?


----------



## praka123 (May 10, 2008)

Obviously,pack Ubuntu DVD (Hardy).may be u can also add some Linux contents?
@threeonethree:what is this man?let others enjoy Ubuntu  if it doesnot work for you currently means others too are not the same case.
Bundle Ubuntu.
and,why to order from shipit?to waste cd's?to make  CD _Maala_?
Appreciate their(cannonical) willingness to ship it for you.dont waste it!also order only if you have no other option to get Ubuntu cd.

and If u have some problem with Ubuntu,go to Linux forums ,come to OSS section here.Also may be u should read below link to make sure you may not want linux 
*linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm

sabayaon-source based distro's binary avatar.it is good for a livecd.I wont recommend it to n00bs who want a hdd install.
So Ubuntu *DVD*.


----------



## b.paarthasarathy (May 10, 2008)

YEAH!!!!!!


----------



## dhanusaud (May 10, 2008)

coreldraw graphics suite x4 is out....plz include it.


----------



## ComputerUser (May 10, 2008)

Please give XP SP3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hellknight (May 10, 2008)

How about Fedora 9 DVD?


----------



## Hustlerr (May 10, 2008)

Lots of New Gaming Trailers and Wallpapers


----------



## threeonethree (May 10, 2008)

praka123 said:


> Obviously,pack Ubuntu DVD (Hardy).may be u can also add some Linux contents?
> @threeonethree:what is this man?let others enjoy Ubuntu  if it doesnot work for you currently means others too are not the same case.
> Bundle Ubuntu.
> and,why to order from shipit?to waste cd's?to make CD _Maala_?
> ...


 
you got me totally wrong.. ubuntu works for me and i dont need help with it currently. my point is that ubuntu hardy currently has lots and lots of bugs and it hangs after every 20 mins ! go check the ubuntu forums and you will know.it will be better to get from shipit when the bugs are fixed, or from any other source. if you cant provide your users with good linux experience please dont atleast provide bad one. and my other point is that digit has been providing linux distros all this while but this time they can provide application software for linux.. that will be good for home users who dont have a good internet connection...

and i have used sabayon and its a much much better deal for people who dont have broadband internet connection (which is most of the indian users) .. and have you even tried it? its based on binary but its very very easy to use and install .. mayb even easier then ubuntu..

imagine

1) indian guy pops sabayon dvd in drive and boots to find compiz effects by default,his mp3 and videos working, many 3d good quality games available to play, having all the apps he ever needs, etc etc .= average indian guy happy.

2) indian guy puts in ubuntu dvd.. needs to connect to get the nvidia drivers , compiz fusion effects, his computer hanging after every 30 mins , nothing having enough apps, .. indian guy throws out the disk and installs pirated xp or vista.. = indian guy happy..

both ways will make users happy .. 

any why provide an OS everytime? why not provide hundreds of usable apps for it for a change?


----------



## Amir.php (May 10, 2008)

Again, give
Call of juarez Directx 10 extension pack.


----------



## piyushp_20 (May 11, 2008)

First of all the DVD's which u provide are faulty, most of them dont work. i have to apply for a new DVD every alternate month.

My choices are
Windows XP Service Pack 3
Fast Track on Monetizing Blog (most of us are blogging nw a daz so.....)


and please dont waste the space in MOVIES


----------



## alsiladka (May 11, 2008)

All the fasttracks in PDF uptil now.


----------



## praka123 (May 11, 2008)

@threeonethree:it is absurb way you are thinking.hardy is not buggy.
If it hangs in some laptops pc's with AMD,you should file a bug report.you have not paid them $$$ to get free service.instead use IRC channels and forums to get support.

reg bundling software in digit,it is a flop idea giving .debs and source.I think you are very new to FOSS and Linux.
Hope you will learn with time 

First of all,there is no "next-next-next" installshield like installer in distros.distros contains package management systems which effectively bundles and administer the needed packages.

again do read,*linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm


----------



## arunks (May 11, 2008)

threeonethree said:


> *please do not provide ubuntu 8.04 as it can be easily be delivered to your home for free! instead of that , provide lots and lots of good and free packages for ubuntu! all kinds of software! so people who dont have good internet speed can install them.. you can provide latest nvidia/ ati drivers.. gstreamer plugins , some programming tools like geany + some great free games like battle for wesnoth etc.. ( i played it and i love it .. one of my favourite games and i have played on every console + most of windows games)
> 
> *rangit.com/software/top-8-linux-games-of-2007/
> 
> ...



plz tell me also from where can i get ubuntu 8.04 DVD free....
 send me one fast


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 11, 2008)

Rishabh_sharma1990 said:


> Obviously....
> 
> UBUNTU 8.04 DVD!!!!


+1

Also provide: PACKAGES FOR THOSE WHO DO NOT HAVE INTERNET in Ubuntu
Will someone of the digit folks visit this site and make an iso which installs apps in Ubuntu using nonetdebs:
*nonetdebs.homeip.net/

Provide packages for:
Binary Drivers
kubuntu-desktop
VLC Media Player
All Multimedia Codecs
Java and Flash
Thunderbird
WINE
Beagle
Games like Nexuiz, OpenArena, FrozenBubble, SuperTux

Also without nonnetdebs provide:
Opera
Limewire
Google Earth 
Picasa

AND please do not give those sources. Very difficult to compile.
If possible provide an ISO for Ubuntu AMD64

AND MAKE THIS DIGIT AN UBUNTU SPECIAL EDITION



arunks said:


> plz tell me also from where can i get ubuntu 8.04 DVD free....
> send me one fast


Visit:
*shipit.ubuntu.com/

But it would take from 2-10 weeks.
Better hope that Digit bundles Ubuntu.


----------



## enticer86 (May 11, 2008)

Win Xp SP3 and Doom3, till we get doom 4


----------



## threeonethree (May 11, 2008)

praka123 said:


> @threeonethree:it is absurb way you are thinking.hardy is not buggy.


It is you sir, not me , who is ill informed. 
*ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=103

check the user testimonials about hardy. 


praka123 said:


> If it hangs in some laptops pc's with AMD,you should file a bug report.you have not paid them $$$ to get free service.instead use IRC channels and forums to get support.


Not true about the AMD part

*ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=768200
*ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=787679

Bug reports have already been posted. They will most probably be fixed in 8.04.1 point release.

And Sir you should be informed that i am not in anyway bashing ubuntu.but i just think it will be a better idea by NOT including ubuntu on this months dvd..

[/quote]



praka123 said:


> reg bundling software in digit,it is a flop idea giving .debs and source.I think you are very new to FOSS and Linux.
> Hope you will learn with time
> 
> First of all,there is no "next-next-next" installshield like installer in distros.distros contains package management systems which effectively bundles and administer the needed packages.
> ...


 
I do not agree with your first point. .debs can be given on the dvd on seperate folders with all the dependencies. they can be then just be copied to (/var/apt/cache) and installed through add remove or by cd ing to the directory and using (sudo) dpkg -i *.deb . also a good tutorial from installing from sources can be given..

how is that a flop idea? do you have any statistics about it? dont people NEED applications in linux regardless of how easy or tough they are to install?..

And please dont point me to that link again or call me a newb or i will have to append my username to your sudoers file and (sudo rm -rf /) ..


------------------------------
AND lets just end this discussion here. Digit people will add ubuntu to the dvd on their own will . so lets stop and let other people suggest their ideas.. i think ubuntu has had enough coverage in this thread. lets not argue more about it. This will be my last post in this thread.


----------



## rahulkadukar (May 11, 2008)

Trackmania Nations forever the free version.
It is really the best free game available


----------



## ComputerUser (May 12, 2008)

How about all the episodes of Sam and Max game? Pretty nice game.Also XP SP3!!!!


----------



## rishitells (May 12, 2008)

Please....
stop giving those old boring english movies & start some useful things like video tutorials of a particular topic like animation & 3d modelling. 
Also, give more Free & open Source softwares instead of those 5-10 days trials.
You bet this will be very interesting & useful than movies that can't be understood by an average reader.


----------



## j_h (May 12, 2008)

b.paarthasarathy said:


> PROVIDE SOFTWAREZ WITH CRACK AND KEYGEN...... LOLZ



nice request man, fat guy may ban you. be careful. 



threeonethree said:


> you got me totally wrong.. ubuntu works for me and i dont need help with it currently. my point is that ubuntu hardy currently has lots and lots of bugs and it hangs after every 20 mins ! go check the ubuntu forums and you will know.it will be better to get from shipit when the bugs are fixed, or from any other source. if you cant provide your users with good linux experience please dont atleast provide bad one. and my other point is that digit has been providing linux distros all this while but this time they can provide application software for linux.. that will be good for home users who dont have a good internet connection...
> 
> and i have used sabayon and its a much much better deal for people who dont have broadband internet connection (which is most of the indian users) .. and have you even tried it? its based on binary but its very very easy to use and install .. mayb even easier then ubuntu..
> 
> ...



are you serious ? i downloaded ubuntu hardy 8.04 LTS alternate edition cd a week ago and have been using it since. it is the most stable distro i have used so far. i have used fedora 3, 6, opensuse 10.3, ubuntu 6.10,7.04 and 7.10. i had also installed mandrake linux 9 some time back. so dont say ubuntu hardy is crappy. install it yourself before making a judgment. 

also digit mp3 and all that you are talking about is not free stuff so will not be included in ubuntu. if you dont believe in free software then quit using linux and jump to the crappy windows vista. 

ubuntu DVD has 4 GB of apps and softwares so it should be good for most. also , do not speak for the average indian guy. you, being an indian, are giving examples of your own life experience and hastily generalizing it for the whole country. 

by the way, an average indian guy uses windows to type letters in word , surf using IE and listens to mp3s using WMP. average indian guy does not use linux. linux is used by a very small group of people. and ubuntu (with its massive support from onlne communities) is one of the best way linux can be a viable option for an "average indian"

comments welcome


----------



## Vijay kgaon (May 13, 2008)

Two DUAL DVD.........
Freewares, freewares ..
Templates for Office 2007
AutoCAD 2009
Autodesk 3ds Max 9
CAD software
WinDVD Plus 9.0


----------



## Night Rider (May 13, 2008)

Fast Track to Ubuntu.


----------



## newneo (May 13, 2008)

Yeah I totally agree. I buy another PC Mag which gives the DVD in round case and every month the DVD comes scratched. The lock of the cases provided by digit may not work but at least they don't scratch the DVD's.

I want nice photoshop tutorials and the new corel word perfect office x4


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 13, 2008)

*Fast Track to Debian or Ubuntu

Windows XP Service Pack 3

Fedora 9 DVD

Ubuntu 8.04 DVD + an apt-on-cd iso containing multimedia codecs, themes, opera, real player, etc

Parted Magic 2.2 iso

Maya Personal Learning edition (linux and windows)

Doom3(PLEEEEEEEEEASSSSSSSSSSSE)*


----------



## threeonethree (May 13, 2008)

j_h said:


> nice request man, fat guy may ban you. be careful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the nature of the bugs are completely random. it may have worked for youbut it is not been working for thousands of others. any ways this is not my experience and i use ubuntu as my primary distro.  this is the experience of lots of people on ubuntuforums.org . i am a regular there so i was just trying to help and warn about the problem. you can check out their forums and the user testimonials and all the user posts there..


and where did this discussion about free/opensource software come into place? ofcourse it is my within my knowledge that codecs etc are propertiary software and WILL not be added to ubuntu.. when did i say that THEY SHOULD be added to ubuntu? do not try to distort the facts.. i said that for a workable home desktop system you need all those video/ mp3 codecs + APPLICATIONS . for a user with no internet connection or a dialup it is very difficult to download and install those software. even though ubuntu has made it really easy to do so. so i just wanted digit to provide all the software on their dvd so they its easy for us indian users with no broadband. i NEVER SAID  it should be added to ubuntu.. and i do belive in free software and i am still sticking to my belief that digit should bundle software for ubuntu for a change..


and whats that thing about my own life experience? its the experience of every person new to linux. people NEED APPLICATIONS.. you need to understand that i am not being greedy for asking digit to remove  ubuntu . heck i may have it by the time digit sends it. but its my experience about why a common indian person doesnt use linux and what are the steps to make linux more widely popular among common indian users.  

you said with its online community linux can be great for indian users but the problem is that internet broadband is not widely spread in india.

i typed this up in 3 mins and i have a class in 2 mins i have to go now . but i will come back to complete the post .

or just lets think about it.. whats the point in it? lets just end this here.. as i said  before..  i am sorry i coudnt keep my promise of that last post being my last but this is definately the last.(if i dont complete it)


----------



## joyjoy1232002 (May 14, 2008)

Rishabh_sharma1990 said:


> Please....
> stop giving those old boring english movies & start some useful things like video tutorials of a particular topic like animation & 3d modelling.
> Also, give more Free & open Source softwares instead of those 5-10 days trials.
> You bet this will be very interesting & useful than movies that can't be understood by an average reader.


right on dot friend go for some video tutorials than those boring movies


----------



## ashwinsid (May 14, 2008)

If you include a movie like DON, which you did last time, then its better you dont include a movie at all. That way you can save money. Nobody will complain if you dont include it.

What we want is something awesome. Like some High Definition movie (ripped) or something special which otherwise will be difficult for common readers to lay their hands on.

The DON dvd was waste for me.

Anniversary issue.......mmmmmm


----------



## New (May 15, 2008)

Fast track on any programming languages...And please don't give any movies,instead give some wallpapers , softwares and ebooks..


----------



## alexanderthegreat (May 15, 2008)

I, Alexander the Great, command the digit team to include Americas Army v2.8.3.1 in the next issue  . (OK, then I pray to team digit to include it.  Please include it!)


----------



## rabspd (May 15, 2008)

Include Fedora Core 9 DVD Installation in this issue. Thank you.


----------



## uppalpankaj (May 15, 2008)

A complete mobile shootout for all price ranges will be a good idea.....U must provide that...


----------



## hero_techno (May 16, 2008)

i think win xp sp3 pehle bhi di ja chuki hai...
digit should give something related to mobile ...normal mobiles ...not symbian or high level phones like o2, imate etc..
a super duper game full version..
and again a dvd of a blockbuster film


----------



## praka123 (May 16, 2008)

I have nothing more,digit should bundle blu-ray from this year 8) also some schemes for digit readers like blu-ray drive for Rs1200 8)


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 16, 2008)

alexanderthegreat said:


> I, Alexander the Great, command the digit team to include Americas Army v2.8.3.1 in the next issue  . (OK, then I pray to team digit to include it.  Please include it!)


why america's army ? alaxander's army dead kya ?


----------



## newneo (May 16, 2008)

*Windows XP Service Pack 3 Build 5512 FINAL (316 MB download from softpedia)***


----------



## topgear (May 16, 2008)

Dot net framework for win 64 bit editions - if something left to include


----------



## Ron (May 17, 2008)

Fedora 9


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 18, 2008)

this is the seventh aniversary, right ? How about a full legal FLAC version of Iron Maiden's *The Seventh Son Of A Seventh Son* album ? Or atleast the song ? You can give that piece of Progressive Metal art instead of a dumb movie.


----------



## src2206 (May 18, 2008)

_1_. Its the anniversary issue, so- *No more worthless Hindi potboilers please, its a Tech Magazine not a massala magazine, please keep that thing in mind. *
_*
2*_. 





newneo said:


> *Windows XP Service Pack 3 Build 5512 FINAL (316 MB download from softpedia)***



*+1*....I expected this in this months disc, but weirdly found for Vista, when I am cent percent sure that there are far more XP users that the worthless Vista 



*So don't miss it this month*


----------



## praka123 (May 18, 2008)

bundle sidux-it is a great debian distro with almost up2date packages 

also,I hope you must be carrying *Ubuntu DVD*


----------



## src2206 (May 19, 2008)

Thanks Parka, forgot that

One more vote for *Ubuntu DVD*.....


----------



## ComputerUser (May 19, 2008)

Portableapps Suite pls!!!!


----------



## desiibond (May 19, 2008)

benchmarking tools

displaymate
3dmark
pcmark
sisoft sandra

etc

been a while since we got all these in one dvd.


----------



## roshan_aj (May 20, 2008)

Please include bootable DVD of fedora 9. Thanks in advance


----------



## techKrazzy (May 20, 2008)

CYBERLINK PowerDvd 8
Windows XP SP3
Lots of Freeware(i just hate demo software)
why have you stopped giving those e-books, WMP skins, screensavers and other stuff?? i just loved it!


----------



## logonaniket (May 21, 2008)

I want Linux...
Suse 10 series...any 1 from tht 10.1 to 10.4 will do...
pls

Nd ya i also want all fast track series pdfs....


----------



## praka123 (May 21, 2008)

^opensuse 11 is coming soon.till then Ubuntu is a sure try!


----------



## bhadkow (May 21, 2008)

no bollywood movies plzzzzzzz...
 n i want hardy heron


----------



## Dragoon (May 21, 2008)

I wish, you could give some of the MMORPG clients like the Maple story in the April issue. Most of the clients are too big to download.
 You could also add some stylish XP themes.


----------



## bhadkow (May 21, 2008)

windows xp sp3!! also plzzz
all previous fast tracks pdf!!


----------



## praka123 (May 22, 2008)

opensolaris iso?


----------



## rajivnedungadi (May 22, 2008)

Its actually 2 DVDs and a movie DVD


----------



## paranj (May 22, 2008)

Hey guys i want a shootout for headphones and earphones. You guys gave us a shootout of PMPs, but what abt the hearing equipment eh?


----------



## kumarmohit (May 23, 2008)

Arent you done with the discs yet?


----------



## debsuvra (May 23, 2008)

kumarmohit said:


> Arent you done with the discs yet?



Yeah I think that too, they should be done with the Disks by now. BTW I demand the Fedora 9 DVD Standalone.


----------



## aytus (May 23, 2008)

i have 1 question.. will you be including the pdf version of previous issues in this issue??


----------



## paranj (May 24, 2008)

this is my second post and most probably the silliest on the thread but can u guys write an article teaching us how to make a bootable disk from ISO and with what!  This would be helpful and will only take a few lines !!!

HEY HEY HEY I forgot 1 more thing!! I want a all the PDFs of the previous fasttrack !! PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FatBeing (May 24, 2008)

aytus said:


> i have 1 question.. will you be including the pdf version of previous issues in this issue??


Yes, both Digit and Fast Track


----------

